# Kernels...which do you use?



## Willy 460 (Aug 17, 2012)

Really just trying to stir conversation with this topic. As mentioned in another thread I am running Devil on my device. So far, so good. What's the hives opinion on kernels? There are so many out there it's easy to get lost. What are you running? What do you prefer? Pros and cons? Just really curious to see what people are running and why. This topic may help steer some people in the right direction as well. Please discuss and thanks!!

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## hhp_211 (Nov 23, 2011)

My Personal Favorite Devil settings are

100 - Min
1300 - Max 
Lulzactive - Governor
Zen - I/O Scheduler

and SD read ahead 1024


----------



## Willy 460 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm going to try your settings out. I'm surprised no one else has a favorite kernel or setting. Thanks.

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## cmwithstockkernel (Apr 20, 2013)

use my own private build kernel which makes ram up to 428M without any function loss and support 1080p MFC video decoding.


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

cmwithstockkernel said:


> use my own private build kernel which makes ram up to 428M without any function loss and support 1080p MFC video decoding.


There has to be function lost to make up for the extra ram

Send from my Dominating Fascinate


----------



## RogerSpruce (Aug 6, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2149067

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]200 - Min[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]1456 - Max [/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Performance - Governor[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ROW - I/O Scheduler[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]104% - Live OC Value[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]800 - OC Target Low[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]1400 - OC Target High[/background]


----------

